# Where can I find WAI for 94 Altima



## mcf1000x2003 (Dec 8, 2005)

Im looking and all over the net but i can only find warm air intakes on ebay.The problem with ebay is i bought one from there and it did'nt fit the mass airflow adapter was wrong and the piping inlets was on the wrong sides.So now im looking for a company that will make the correct intake let me know if u know of one.


----------



## tm_94altima (Aug 12, 2005)

Stillen and Jim Wolf Technology sell them. Stillen is $130 and the JWT is $160. I have the Stillen and it sounds good and is high quality. It uses a K&N filter which is a great filter.


----------



## mcf1000x2003 (Dec 8, 2005)

http://www.stillen.com/Sportscars_detail.asp?cat=2&subcat=187&Brand=&id=43670&page=1

Is this the one your are talking about.How would this be installed since i dont see any pipe or maf adaptor just curious?


----------



## mcf1000x2003 (Dec 8, 2005)

Also does it need a different MAF the ones i see on cardoman look to have cobra MAF's ? Also I seen some with stock intake piping so i assume it does'nt have a metal pipe with it.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

The upgrade for the turbo uses a Cobra MAF from Jim Wolf. The Jim Wolf and the Stillen are great products and don't need any modifications to fit the stock MAF.

Troy


----------



## tm_94altima (Aug 12, 2005)

It just bolts up in place of the airbox. You can order the Cobra MAF with a JWT pop charger that is made just to fit it.


----------



## mcf1000x2003 (Dec 8, 2005)

Ok thanks I will get the Stillen since its cheaper


----------



## Neesan (Dec 31, 2004)

ebay $50 out the door with shipping, and you might be able to find a pop charger


----------



## mcf1000x2003 (Dec 8, 2005)

ebay sucks i bought one already and nothig fit .


----------

